# Cats take over island in New York!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This is sad to me. Abandoned and left to fend for themselves. 

VIDEO: Stray Cats Take Over Island


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I hope that the plan can be accomplished. Crazy!


----------

